# Getting organised in the Kitchen



## WolfendenP (May 24, 2020)

Hello all, 

I wondered if anyone has a word template for a monthly meal planner that I can type into and plan my meals for a whole month?

Thanks 

Patricia


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2020)

Hi and welcome Patricia. I don't have one, but someone might. If I get around to meal planning, I'll probably use a spreadsheet.


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2020)

Don't do spreadsheet stuff because I don't really get it, but what I did in the past was to take a blank calendar.

Each blank sheet corresponded to the month I desired to plan my menus, then I went thusly:

Each week included a C (chicken/poultry), F (fish/seafood), B (beef), P (pork), L/V (lamb/veal), L (leftovers), O (other or eating out).

I rotated these codes every week and applied recipes to correspond and made my grocery lists to take care of the necessary ingredients and take advantage of grocery store specials.

Worked for me for years and I still have many of the calendars to remind me of some of the recipes we so enjoyed.


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 28, 2021)

WolfendenP said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wondered if anyone has a word template for a monthly meal planner that I can type into and plan my meals for a whole month?
> 
> ...



Can you explain what you mean?

On my computer, phone, etc. I use google. You can store 1,000,000 recipes on the google drive sorted as you like by food type or meal type which may be better for your question. Then as your relaxing on your phone you can cruise recipes that you snagged throughout the week from fb etc. 
Then simply send to google calendar super easy and you can even let hubby, etc see what’s coming keep a shopping list as you go on your shopping day 
For your own creations use google notes it’s just like word. These are all free easy to use, slide between, link, etc. You can even share direct from most social media etc. 

The calendar has different setups and styles and you can rearrange no problem. 

Once you get it it’s super simple it can even set reminders to go to store pick up ingredients, etc. Or put on slow cooker, etc


----------



## Termy (Aug 23, 2021)

I've done it for a week, assuming an institution. 

Do you want it planned so accurately ? I am not sure you even *should* plan for a whole month. 

I would figure the number of people and get enough meat for them. Average person - one pound. All day. 

So divy that up into beef, ground beef, pork, chicken, fish. Of course the sizes are different for the fish, like they get a little less. 

Just add everything up and order it. Bread/buns, how many slices ? Don't forget many will want toast with breakfast. Salad stuff, pasta. 

There is no way anyone can remember all that, and might even miss a few things making a list. 

I'd hate to do it weekly. 

T


----------

